# Who is everyone with



## Chase (Sep 24, 2005)

Just curious
I have ADT and we like it My wife loves the I the door chime so when you open a door she knows about it It is hooked up to our buliding also


----------



## newhome4me (Sep 24, 2005)

I have ADT as well.  I just bought my house a little over a month ago, so I've not had the service long.  Though I can say that the response time is great when I forgot to deactivate the alarm.     They called right away!


----------



## mikeb (Sep 24, 2005)

I have Guardian and we're very, very happy with them.


----------



## designer (Sep 28, 2005)

Keystone alarms.  I can't say that I love them.  They are very slow on customer service but very fast in response time.  I guess you cant have everything.


----------



## Bill (Oct 11, 2005)

I have a dog and a gun... One thing nice about Texas is if you kill an intruder IN your home you usually get off scott free...


----------



## TxBuilder (Oct 11, 2005)

Every person I know who has an alarm regrets getting it. I agree; dog and gun.

In Texas you can shoot an intruder in your house and get off for sure. You can also shoot someone trespassing on your property and get away if you can convince LEO they were up to no good.


----------



## archaicruin (Oct 15, 2005)

Gun, knives, dogs, and the ADT sign that a neighbor gave me when he moved - the sign can do as much good as anything else - rocket launchers and land mines are probably over the top, tho.


----------



## AustinDC (Feb 1, 2006)

Anyone had a break-in with the system? I'm curious of the results.


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 2, 2006)

I happen to have three old timers in my "hood."They can tell me what time of the morning I get up to #&^%.
Sometimes look around at your local companies and see what packages they have to offer. 
One company around here will do drive by's when you ask, I know because of the construction jobs we hire them to patrol.

Local helps everyone,


----------



## cranbrook2 (Feb 3, 2006)

mine is a 2 ft steel monkey wrench.
i pity the fool .!!!!!crack!!!!!!


----------



## chic (Mar 9, 2006)

I have guardian and a dog. like the system,gives my wife piece of mind.


----------



## oldslowchevy (Mar 11, 2006)

dog shot gun and shovel i will have there stone with in a week of there demise ........... need i say more?


----------



## PaPaDan (Mar 11, 2006)

We're using Monotronics. had the system for about 4 years now and it works great.My shop was broken into once and the p[olice caught the guys in the act of loading up my tools. I don't use an outside siren. I would rather catch them then scare em off. LOL


----------



## CraigFL (Mar 13, 2006)

I think most of the well known monitoring places are all using very similar equipment now. My experience is that if you post the signs, it won't stop people from breaking in. They just limit their time inside the house so they don't get caught. They know that a lot of monitoring companies call first and check before they actually send the police.


----------



## asbestos (Apr 17, 2006)

So all you TX types- do you leave the dog with the gun when you are away?


----------



## woodworkingmenace (Apr 30, 2006)

I have a dog... and guns.   (I had trouble with a neighbor once, and Police came and took my guns away for awhile, thinking I might shoot him...his dog was terrorizing my kids!  I went after the dog with a gun)... Cops said it looked like Ft Apache with all my ...ahem... items of interest

Neighbors all looked on while they took all the armaments away...

Never had another bit of trouble with them again!


Just my two cents worth...

Jesse


----------



## BimmerJon (Sep 19, 2007)

Home Security? I'm thinking of ADT... but my 2 dogs, cat and "back up" plan work fine so far...


----------



## glennjanie (Sep 20, 2007)

Insured by Smith and Wesson!
(from a bumper sticker)
Glenn


----------



## inspectorD (Sep 20, 2007)

Trespassers will be shot......survivors will be shot again.

Sad, sad world we are visitin.


----------



## mrfixitnot (Nov 1, 2007)

I actually use a home grown system of sorts...I am in to home automation ...x10 stuff and I have an x10 security center attached to all the windows and doors and an added ear splitting additional horn I also have a few camras around the house. the x10 security cent does not have a service but it has a dialer the will call up to 4 numbers that I program in to it and my wife work about a mile away from home so it dials her and my folke that live about a mile away as well. No one has broken in yet but I did have a real good pic of a kid stealing a christmas Decoration. he was a neighborhood kid so I printed out the pic and gave it to his mom.. he never stole anything again.


----------



## Parrothead (Nov 1, 2007)

Believe it or not, there are still places in this country where you don't need alarm systems. I rarely even lock my house.


----------



## inspectorD (Nov 1, 2007)

Yea I remember those day's. Back at grandmas house when everything was peachy. It is sad most of the country has to be careful of too many problems ...then there are the other parts of the country where you can live free or die. 

Think I will go there soon.


----------



## ltcobretti (Nov 2, 2007)

Apparently I live in the wrong state.  I have Brinks at a commercial property of mine, and it is easy.  They call when the alarm goes off.  Never had a real break-in though, just one accident.  I like them, although I wonder if a sticker and little fake flashing light would work just as well...


----------



## Daryl (Nov 4, 2007)

Biggest problem with alarm companies is the fact that by the time they get there the deed is done! Deter the  intruder before they get in! Most cases are plain and simple - kick in the door and proceed . Install Strikemaster II on your door jambs  and it's near impossible to kick the door in! If entry cannot be accomplished within a few seconds this person will move on to another home. Cost about $125.00 to do one door and cost goes down in multiples. Most cases homeowner can install pretty easily.  I've installed several for my customers.  On line product  google "Strikemaster II" think the website is  www.asaferhome.com.


----------



## slorge (May 9, 2008)

I have a cheap solution.  Simply don't own anything of value and make sure you have some type of insurance!  If they get your $150 TV, you get a new one.  You were going to get a new one anyway, weren't you?

I figure, if they want to get in bad enough, they're going to get in.  We do dead bolts, but with key bumping, there's a good chance those are weak anyway.

I tried the x10 device route, but something's weird with our wiring "phases" or something.  They don't work everywhere.  They do save us time in going out to turn the Xmas lights on and off, though!


----------



## hondadrv24 (May 10, 2008)

Smith & Wesson!!!  

I miss leaving the doors unlocked.  I grew up in central Nebraska, where my dad still leaves the house unlocked (doesnt even know where the key is), the shop and machine shed wide open, and keys in all vehicles (car, truck, semi, tractors, motorcycle) and he lives along the highway.  I used to live in the town back there and never locked anything.  still have stuff stored in my old garage back there(no one lives in the house) and nothing has been touched in 2 years with no locks on the doors.  Omaha you have to be slightly more careful, but its still pretty good.


----------



## yesitsconcrete (May 25, 2008)

there's no system that beats sonitrol,,, even adt has a couple of the franchises,,, they pay for false alarms, can actually listen, in real time' to what's happening inside & compare the activity to pre-alarm conditions, & can/will ' pipe ' activity to police,,, depending on what you have to protect, there's none better [no financial interest - we just have it ! ]


----------

